# Edimax AR-7024Wg-A modem router setup problem



## Iohoho (Aug 30, 2005)

trying to setup a wireless home network. bought the edimax AR-7024Wg-A adsl modem router. i have to get onto the internet to the following address http://10.0.0.2 in order to configure the router, although how i'm meant to do this without being able to get on to the web with the router. 

am i missing something truly basic here. any help much appreciated.

ioan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The IP address in question is the router's setup page, so you don't even need the DSL line connected to get to it. Try it.

FWIW, Edimax doesn't list that router model anywhere on their page, are you sure of the model number?

I checked, and there's a AR-7064Sg router that requires that you use 192.168.2.1 as the setup address, which sounds a lot closer to what I would have expected. Please check your model again.


----------



## Iohoho (Aug 30, 2005)

*Problem solved*

Thanks, sorted it out by phoning Edimax. I can't remember all the steps required to set it up properly though. Onto the next wireless problem...


----------

